# Give Praise to God: A Vision for Reforming Worship



## Greg (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone read this book yet?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 27, 2008)

Some, but not all of it.

It is good.


----------



## joeholland (Apr 28, 2008)

It is an excellent book. It is one of the books we give to elders in our church to supplement their elder training.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, but I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2008)

I may buy it because of the emphasis upon preaching, family and personal worship.


----------



## Cotton Mather (May 23, 2008)

_Give Praise to God_ is a wonderful book which contains many a good chapter on such issues as family worship, the sacraments, expository preaching, pastoral prayer, etc. etc. I personally think that Ligon Duncan's first few chapters on the regulative principle are priceless. The problem with this particular book lies in its distaste for exclusive Psalmody (see the end of Derek Thomas' chapter) and its propensity towards adopting a more Lutheran conception of musical forms. Paul Jones' chapter on hymnody celebrates Luther's liturgical reforms as the most consistently Biblical and reformational approach to song in the corporate worship of God. This leads to a fervent defense of historic hymnody and, in the tradition of Luther, a defense of musical instrumentation in the corporate worship setting. This isn't surprising in light of the fact that Jones is both an organist and a hymn writer. Anyway, the book is definitely good, but not the best on the subject. It aptly reflects the kind of nominally inconsistent regulativism which plauges contemporary Reformed and Presbyterian communions. It embraces a distinctly Lutheran/Anglican understanding of hymnody and instrumentation. Yet it beautifully sets forth many aspects of historic Reformed worship confessionally and Biblically. I think its worth the read.


----------

